# I need the very best tofu cheesecake recipe you've got!



## Attila the Honey (Mar 15, 2003)

If you have a really delicious tofu cheesecake recipe, I am begging you for it! I woke up craving tofu cheesecake with cherries on top. I had a piece of this over the weekend at our co-op, but it's sold out now. (I should know, I bought the last 2 pieces!)

This was made in a springform pan, had a crust made of oats and nuts, and it was really dense and delicious. It was vegan, btw.

Thanks in advance. (Man, these cravings really can make you nuts.)


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

I posted a recipe from Vegetarian Times, here. You will have to add the oatmeal to the crust yourself!

Good luck!


----------



## Erin Pavlina (Nov 11, 2001)

Pop over to www.vegweb.com for a plethora of great vegan recipes. I too was hit with a craving for vegan cheesecake but it passed before I could make one.

Have you heard of Delicious Choices? Great vegan cheesecakes by mail, but very expensive too. Closed for the summer, actually, but they'll be back in Sept.


----------

